# Nur mal so



## Conny (20. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

hier möchte ich Euch meinen ersten Versuch mit Premiere Elements vorstellen.
Ich habe noch viel zu lernen 

Terrazoo nichts für Schlangenphobiker

  diesen Fakir finde ich einfach nur toll


----------



## Christine (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Nur mal so*

Hi Conny,

gemütliches Plätzchen 

Aber - Anfänger hin, Anfänger her - ich hab Dich trotzdem damit in die Fotoecke verschoben....

Und bitte mehr davon, wenn der Arm es hergibt


----------



## Koipaar (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Nur mal so*

Hallo Conny,

mein Kompliment. Auch wenn du noch zu lernen hast, wer hat das nicht. Ohne dich kritisieren zu wollen, eine leichte Unscharfmaskierung bei dem Kopf des "Fakirs" wäre nicht schlecht gewesen, es hätte die Schuppen und die Augen noch betont. Ich könnte mir das Foto auf A2 vergrößert sehr gut vorstellen, sähe bestimmt super aus. Noch viel Spaß und weiteren Erfolg mit Elements.

Viele Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Conny (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Nur mal so*

Hallo Christoph,

 Kritik nehme ich immer an. 
In diesem Fall muss ich sie jedoch zurück weisen. Ich benutze nur noch den Hochpass-Filter und der war schon fast zu viel, da man bei ganz genauem Hinsehen bereits leichte Schärfungsränder erkennen.


----------



## Koipaar (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Nur mal so*

Hallo Conny,

warum beschränkst du dich auf eine einzige Möglichkeit ein Bild zu schärfen? Ich denke es ist vom jeweiligen Bild abhängig, welchen Filter man nimmt. Da du dich aber scheinbar intensiver mit EBV beschäftigst, 
www.ulrich-media.ch und www.hilfdirselbst.ch sind sehr interessant.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Conny (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Nur mal so*

Hallo Christoph,

natürlich beschränke ich mich nicht nur auf eine Schärfungsmethode.
Im zitierten Satz fehlt eigentlich die Ergänzung: für Makros dieser Art  
Aber es bleiben die dezenten Schärfungsränder, die auf ein Überschärfen hinweisen, das bei USM schon viel früher auftritt.
Mir stehen z.Z. Adobe Photoshop CS4 und NeatImage zur Verfügung.
Hier ein erschöpfender Artikel zum Thema Schärfen.
Das anzustrebende Programm für mich in Sachen Schärfen wäre Nik Sharpener Pro sowie 
Nik Viveza 2 
 Als Schnittprogramm benutze ich Premiere Elements 9.


----------



## Koipaar (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Nur mal so*

Hallo Conny,

vielen Dank für die Links, werde sie mir in einer ruhigen Stunde ausgiebig zu Gemüte führen. Alle Achtung was dir an Software zur Verfügung steht. Bis mindestens März müssen wir uns noch mit CS2 zufrieden geben, dann gibt's (falls das Plugin rechtzeitig fertig wird) CS 5, aber z.b. Nik Sharpener gibt es auf keinen Fall. Ist wie immer im Leben, man kann nicht Alles haben.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Conny (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Nur mal so*

Hallo,

also, ich wohne auch am Rhein und da gibt es schon seit langem Adobe PSCS5 
und Nik Sharpener auch 
Was möchtest Du mir damit sagen 
 
Wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man auch eine weiße, weil es immer eine dunkle und eine helle gibt 
Die schwarze Linie überhalb des Kopfes nennt man Schärfungsrand.


----------



## Koipaar (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Nur mal so*

Hallo Conny,

ich wollte nur das sagen, was ich auch geschrieben habe, du kannst also aufhören dir den Kopf zu kratzen, nicht dass du dich noch verletzt. Bevor ich mir CS5 privat kaufe warte ich bis es bei uns in der Firma installiert ist. Unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen ist es zulässig, diese Version auch auf einem privaten Rechner zu nutzen - spart ungeheuer Euronen. Den Schärfungsrand habe ich auch gesehen, aber ich finde ihn so minimal, dass er nicht störend wirkt. Aber gerne räume ich ein, das ist Ansichtssache.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Conny (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Nur mal so*

 dann sind wir uns ja einig
gut dass wir gesprochen haben und ich mich noch nicht verletzt habe  
Mir ist auch durchaus bewusst, dass das Filmchen sehr verspielt ist, aber ich habe mich so gefreut, dass alles so schön klappt 
 bis ich PS aufrüste wird noch sehr lange dauern


----------



## Conny (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nur mal so*

Hallo,

es wird wohl nicht mein neues Hobby werden, aber ab und zu ein Filmchen machen ist auch nicht schlecht  
Terrazoo II

Aber Vorsicht, wieder nur __ Schlangen


----------



## Conny (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nur mal so*

 der Link oben funzt nicht  sch... Technik 

Terrazoo II


----------



## Inken (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nur mal so*

Wäre da nicht diese ziemlich anhängliche Schlangenphobie... 

.. wäre ich bestimmt total begeistert! 

Conny, du bist sowas von mutig!! 

Der Fakir scheint mir recht indolent zu sein, die Aufnahme gefällt mir! 

 Wie wäre es denn beim nächsten Mal mit.. Schmetterlingen? 

Tolle Aufnahmen, auch wenn sie __ Schlangen zeigen! 

Vergruselte..


----------



## Eugen (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nur mal so*

Hoi,
schöne Filmchen aus dem Rheinland 



Conny schrieb:


> Aber Vorsicht, wieder nur __ Schlangen



jedenfalls wesentlich besser "als wie" mit Hunden.


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nur mal so*



Inken schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn beim nächsten Mal mit.. Schmetterlingen?



...die auf Kakteendornen landen? 

Wie immer Top Conny


----------

